

The G Project: Yes, this company actually exists. - mattspitz
http://marketpowerforall.com

======
mattspitz
Complete with four "founding consultants"!
<http://marketpowerforall.com/team.html>

------
rachelbythebay
Warning: plays loud music and whistling immediately upon loading.

